# Two questions please



## Hoganflagle (Sep 21, 2019)

I will be setting up my two lane lock and joiner track on a 4X8 plywood. I plan on running a track around the board perimeter with an inner loop incorporated. Sorry don't have exact length yet as still in cleaning/planning. I have two functioning 18 VDC power packs available to use. Would it be ok to dedicate each power pack to an individual lane or should I just link both lanes to one power pack once I get my 4 terminal track section?

Second question is right now I have Ebay and SlotCarcentral as possible sources for parts. If permissible, any recommendations as to other sources I can use? I seem to be having a hard time finding a clamp that holds a top gear plate onto the chasis of one of my Aurora T Jet cars. Thanks


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

PM me your mailing addy and I'll send you a gear plate clamp.
yes, you can use separate power packs for each lane.


----------



## Hoganflagle (Sep 21, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

JAG Hobbies has T-Jet parts, other suppliers are listed at the end of this article: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1msYjFT2HVbaSxNC5g_QhEwM8cjBHyDNf/view?usp=sharing Note that there are clickable links included in the article. Johnny Lightning/Auto World and T-Dash gear plate clamps will also fit.
There is a more basic article on T-Jets here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCcWZOTGZxYl9FZkU/view?usp=sharing


----------

